
Ubuntu Touch OTA-11 Release - reddotX
https://ubports.com/pt_PT/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-release-252
======
jstanley
This is a great project.

I ran Ubuntu Touch a few years ago, when Canonical supported it, and
eventually gave up because I didn't think it was polished enough.

I came back to Ubuntu Touch a month or two ago out of frustration with
Android, and it is much less buggy than it used to be, I'm very pleased with
it.

My only issue is that the best phone (AFAIK) to run it on is a OnePlus One,
which is quite old and slow compared to more modern phones.

But it's such a breath of fresh air to be using a mobile OS that isn't nagging
you to sign in to Google, sign up for a Samsung account, install the latest
OneDrive app, accept location sharing, agree to the terms and conditions, etc.
And it's all open source and hackable, the Terminal app is a first-class
citizen. It's great.

~~~
phjesusthatguy3
I bought my OnePlus One (second-hand, last year) specifically to run Ubuntu
Touch. I tried it out, and really what drove me to putting LineageOS on it
wasn't the battery life or the lack of apps (lack of apps was a plus in my
opinion) but the fact that the browser couldn't display Slack in a way that I
could use it. I am going to try out this new version and if Slack works, I'm
keeping it.

It seems ridiculous that one webapp would cause a change in OS, but it really
is an essential tool for me.

~~~
jstanley
Slack was working in the browser recently (albeit slowly), but they have
recently rolled out a change which just point-blank refuses to run on Morph's
user-agent :(

~~~
black_puppydog
The good thing about everything being a web app is that it's inherently cross-
platform. /s

------
padraic7a
Congratulations to UBports! Keeping Ubuntu Touch going as a viable project,
and expanding the community and range of devices has been a real achievement.

It's interesting to note that the number of developers involved has grown
recently - and I would expect that to continue.

I think the opportunity to buy a new device with UBports UT preinstalled, as
the Pinephone and later iterations of the Librem5 should offer, will be a real
shot in the arm for the project.

Congratulations again!

------
thepete2
Archive.org mirror
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191024100132/https://ubports.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191024100132/https://ubports.com/pt_PT/blog/ubports-
blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-release-252)

------
Jonnax
[https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-
touch/blob/master/README.m...](https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-
touch/blob/master/README.md)

The devices supported are quite old. What are the blockers for a recent phone?
Are bootloaders not unlockable? Are drivers not available?

Supported Devices:

Devices device: arale: This issue affects the Meizu MX 4.

device: bacon: This issue affects the Oneplus One.

device: cooler: This issue affects the Bq M10 HD tablet

device: deb: This issue affects the Nexus 7 2013 LTE.

device: flo: This issue affects the Nexus 7 2013 Wi-Fi.

device: FP2: This issue affects the Fairphone 2

device: frieza: This issue affects the Bq M10 FHD tablet.

device: hammerhead: This issue affects the Nexus 5.

device: krillin: This issue affects the Bq E4.5.

device: mako: This issue affects the Nexus 4.

device: manta: This issue affects the Nexus 10 tablet

device: turbo: This issue affects the Meizu Pro 5.

device: vegetahd: This issue affects the Bq E5.

device: w7: This issue affects the LG L90.

~~~
cm-t
WIP: The Librem Phone devkit can run Ubuntu Touch (the ubports teams is
waiting the final device to make sure everything inegrates well, so it need
more work)

WIP: The Pine Phone is, too, having ubuntu touch

blocker? when you want to port a new device, you will need time, patience, and
knoweldge. The team always welcome new people that want to port a new device
;)

So yep if there is a need of more contributor to port anywhere the project,
you also need good devices documentation from manufaturers, hoping there are
no dark blobs (spoiler-alert: everywhere), etc. To avoid most of this, ubuntu
touch use lxc, many things, and halium, if you are interested into that stuff,
have a look at
[http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html](http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html)

------
jammygit
I used Ubuntu touch once and liked it. It just didn’t have an app or two I
needed or else I would have stuck with it

------
pks016
I had tried this for over 2 months in my Moto G(2014) (my secondary phone).
The experience was good as I only needed the phone for text and call. But,
battery life was bad as compared to say lineage or other ROMs.

Happy to see, it's still in development. Might give another try if it's
getting developed for titan.

------
milankragujevic
I like how the server crashed even though the website has CloudFlare... They
could've easily added caching for HTML resources...

------
_emacsomancer_
A (working) syncthing app is still the major thing missing from Ubuntu Touch
for me to be able to use it in a serious way.

~~~
cm-t
You can use you rsync, or you use the great NextCloud syncyng app "ubsync" :
[https://open-store.io/app/ubsync](https://open-store.io/app/ubsync)

edit: didnt read "syncthing" as a existing cloud solution, but just as any
"syncing" solution

~~~
de_watcher
Syncthing is an opensource tool to sync between machines. It's like rsync in
cron.

I don't see any reason why it won't compile for Ubuntu, it's GNU Linux.

------
TooCreative
Down for me.

I'm always puzzled when sites that provide static content go down.

Is there a reason _not_ to use a CDN these days?

Is it for privacy reasons, so the CDN providers do not get the info who
accessed that page?

------
lalo2302
The server is another victim of HN traffic

